# ظهور جديد للعذراء مريم بتاريخ 16/12/2009



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*ظهور جديد للعذراء مريم من قلب السماءفى ظهور قوى جدا بتاريخ 16-12-2009*​ 


[YOUTUBE]qPlV-4vNOYE[/YOUTUBE]



*لتحميل الظهور للموبيل اضغط هنا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*
**ظهور واضح للعميان وتم اطفاء انوار الصلبان 

لعلهم يبصرون*
*

لتحميل الظهور للموبيل اضغط هنا*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (16 ديسمبر 2009)

علي رأيك لعل العميان يبصرون والمدلسين ينطقون بالحق

يريت المره دي محدش يخش يقترح ويفتي ويقول ماس ولا ليزر و واحد بيطير الحمام من علي سطح

شكرا اخي علي الفيديو و الخبر الرائع يريت كانت رحت امبارح وانا عمال اقول لا خلاص مش ها تظهر
ربنا يسامحني

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك ومجهودك

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## michael funky (16 ديسمبر 2009)

+++سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد+++ ليتمجد اسمك يا رب فى جميع قديسيك.


----------



## jousha (16 ديسمبر 2009)

العدرا دايما موجودة وسطينا و مش محتاجة شهادة او فتوه من حد
بس انا عندى عتاب العالم دخل جوانا بد مانقول تمجيد او كيرياليسون بنهتف زى ماتش كورة
شفاعتك يا ام النور​


----------



## bilseka (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بصوا يا جماعة انا مومن جدا بظهور ام النور لكن نفسي كلنا نتغير وننظر للمصلوب 
انا راي ان ظهور ست الكل من اهدافه الاساسية هى التشجيع على التوبة
بركة الرب يسوع وشفاعة ستنا كلنا ام النور العدرا مريم يا رب احفظ شعبك

بحبك يا عدرا
كاراس


----------



## menasatm (16 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

_*الله عليكى يامى بتظهرى فى مجد وبهاء ينور للعميان اعينهم 

تعالى يمنى يا شاذلى شوفى العدرا امى 

هتقولى ايه المرة دى ليز ولا خرافة ولا كرامة 

ربنا ينور عقلك وبصيرتك 

بحبك يا عدرا ياامى​*_


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> علي رأيك لعل العميان يبصرون والمدلسين ينطقون بالحق
> 
> يريت المره دي محدش يخش يقترح ويفتي ويقول ماس ولا ليزر و واحد بيطير الحمام من علي سطح
> 
> ...




*ميرسى يا حبيبى نورتنى
*​


----------



## ابو سعد (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليك يا مريم الممتلئة نعمة الرب معك مباركة انت في السماء مباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع يا مريم القديسة يا والدة الله صلي لاجلنا نحن الخطاة الان وفي كل ساعة امين


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييييلة اووووووووووووى خصوصا كان لما الحمام بيرفف و بيطوف فوق الشعب بيبارك الشعب 

ميرسى mena ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا بيقوى إيماننا لإن انتوا عارفين ان لأجل كثرة الاثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين 
السلام ليكى ياعذرا


----------

